# This is an insane ride



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

WARNING - WARNING - WARNING !!!
only for people with very strong nerves

this guy most have a deadwich or something like that





!

take care
Dennis


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hehe, awesome! I used to ride like that.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Holy Crap! That was something else, Dennis! Where did you learn to drive like that?

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I believe you cuold bee one them in the past Abott 

Sheila I proppely cuold drive like this but wuold only make a try on a real racing cort
do such things speciel during rush hour in a city is just plain stupidity in my eyes

Dennis


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Let's see him do it without a helmet!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Best you-tube motorcycle video ever!!!


----------



## Tracey615 (Sep 27, 2010)

When I was learning to fly the Air Force way, one of the things that seperated the fighter pilots from the transport pilots was the aerobatics. If you could not handle the spins, and snap rools, ect., flying a fighter was not for you. I will tell you that you could not get me to ride a motorcycle like that idiot did. But, even at 69 years old, I can still do the spins.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Couldn't do that on my Harley- wheel stands at speed. But I could sure make a run from one place to another with little traffic. This guy's asking for it, that close to oncoming traffic. hairy, the helmet is the least of his worries. He'd kill a car's driver in the oncoming traffic by going through the windshield at that kind of speed. His cojones are bigger than his brains.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I know very well what you both meens 
not that I ever cuold bee airjockey (prescripped glas since 7-8 year old) but has been lucky
a few times first in a US fighterbomber from WWII then a dobbeltdecker from Britania
and latest in a F-16 fighter in 1980-81 and was pure fun to me all three times

and this guy ride made my stomack as when I looked at the high antenne towervidio posted a few days ago
I gess I have seen too many not so lucky accidents on the roads I have helped

take care
Dennis


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

I have seen similar riding around these parts. Kids with no sense of mortality on too much bike. It explains why so many of them get taken off the road with a mop, and why insurance rates are so high.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Holy smokes - that was some ride, Dennis. I'll have to show some people that one. Some people are just plain crazy.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey- where's the KGB when you need 'em? I guess maybe he was late for the office or something?


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice way to make even more people hate motorcyclists. Not like we have it easy now.

( deleted comment )

A little while back scientists discovered the center of the universe. Millions of people where disappointed it was not them. ( including that twit )

Randy


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Some of my best friends are motorcyclists! 

Sheila


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Holy smokes, It taskes your breadth away. Thought sure someone would pull out in from of him. That is a guy looking to get to see his make soon.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Live fast, die young and leave a good looking corpse!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I don't know how good your corpse would look if you go riding like that, Abbott! (YIKES!)

Sheila


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I would guess his life depended on no one switching lanes quickly…........

If he did that 10 times, no way would he be alive. It's about the other drivers…..........

Jim


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Not anymore Sheila but boy, I used to love going to work on my bike in Los Angeles rush hour traffic. Every now and then you would have someone mad that you got ahead of them in their car and they would try to get you for it…but heck that was half the fun  Gawd, I loved it!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I used to date someone with a Honda Valkyrie. It was a nice bike and he was a 'safe' driver. I did enjoy riding it a lot, but liked it a lot more when we were in groups and more out on the country roads. A couple of times we took it to go downtown (Chicago) and I remember saying more than one prayer! People just jumped in front of you and cut you off like there was no tomorrow (Stevenson Expressway). No regard for riders in the city. I got to not liking it at all. (In the city I mean)

Both parties have to really be watchful, but this guy definitely was crazy!


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

If I may quote a little Rocky Horror: "Yes, Janet. Life's pretty cheap to that type."


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, he was pushing it. Young and indestructible I'm sure  My bikes were never that fast nor did they pull wheelies but very few of the folks I rode with could keep up. I agree with you Sheila nice rides in the country and mountains are so much more enjoyable. Plus with a rider on I never put them at the same risk I was willing to take. A good friend of mine lost her life in an accident when she was ejected from the bike she was riding on at 35 mph. She was a real sweetie and had the most beautiful hair.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

My son-in-law in Fairbanks, and his father and mother, are into motorcycles. They are quite careful however.

On the flip side, one of my son-in-law's best friends, who was driving safe, apparently hit a wet spot or some frost, and he died in the accident, driving between Anchorage and Fairbanks. I have a professional staff member acquaintance about my age, he was a good OB-GYN, go off the road driving from the lower 48 up to Alaska. He made it to Alaska, but then went off a curve driving conservatively, and ended up paralyzed below the waist. It ended his career in medicine, his motorcycling days, and his piloting days…........he was an avid pilot.

I have a patient, whose newlywed husband, of about one month, they were both 25 years old, was learning to ride a motorcycle, went off a curb, and ended up quadraplegic.

I will take my chances in an automobile…..........

Jim


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

totaly NUTS.
Chuck


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I watched the whole six and a half minutes waiting for the guy to wreck. I want my six minutes back.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

he he he (evil laughter)
Jim Hammilton consider them to be vasted on a nutcase

Dennis


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ghost Rider ran 15 minutes and made it. The ride at speed would be 45 minutes. He also made a run on a 200 mph Suzuki. He did that in the Netherlands. His videos are way more crazy.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Watching this just made me angry, the arrogance of that driver! Mind you I guess its folks like that that keep folks like me employed. I just hope this individual doesn't take anybody else out when the luck runs out.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

unfortunaly its too often they do Mark


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Its SQUIDS like this that give the rest us sport bike riders a bad name and high insurance rates.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Zeke you have a point there
but unfortunely its not only on two wheels they are , they are everywere 
in cars , in trucks, on cycles and even waliking now a days


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Undoubtedly a Russian IQ test ( that the driver failed).


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL Mike


----------



## charlie49 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wonder if I could get my old Shopsmith to do that?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

that wuold bee a very sad moment don´t even joke around your shopsmith with it 
then it will strike forever


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Ah ,.....nostalgia…...some people drink coffee while others….........

'chances roll away from me '

!



!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've seen this guy before. I think my mother-in-law taught him how to drive!


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Obivously these bikes don't come with brakes. It must be an option and cost extra.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

what a nutcase!


----------



## SPUTTER (Jan 7, 2012)

I ride just about everyday (warmer weather) but I believe that is cra….........zy. I rather cruise.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

I think this is a good example of MMTB syndrome. More money than brains.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Moment :
Sorry can´t see the Vidio ….......EMI has blocked it 
becourse of isues with the copyrights in my country ….........Damm ACTA,SOPA and PIPA…......GRRRRRRR!!!

Mike:
maybee posssiple .. I wont doubt your word a second …. since I have been in Norway seing there 
typical stile riding in the mauntains …. 

hhhopks: ))

Renners : his doesn´t need a schrink anylonger I think he is a donater now

SPUTTER : A cruise in the country ain´t bad  some never get to cross the cityborder

Wolffarmer : we say the brain is gone to the right handlittlefinger and screaming " I want to donate "

take care
Dennis


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Dennis , you may not want to drive in the mountains here ! The locals will pass you on a blind curve

doing twice the speed limit . A thousand foot drop off just to the side ? ...they don't care . I try* not*

to look in the rear view mirror very often . Is it like that in Norway ?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Moment :
as you already know there is Crazy people everywhere not using 
the top apartment to calculate the risk/danger they put on both themself and others 
but generaly I think they do drive carefull in Norway  not so sure when Mike is out …. LOOOL 
and mountainroads is always seems to bee too narrow for two verichles at a time 
here on the island where I live its the oppesit …..............many drive tooo slow and is danger 
to others by doing so

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Norway has the worst roads in Europe and Scandinavia. Where I live with a population of about 200,000 in the area, there is only one 4 lane motorway (freeway) It is only about 25-30 kilometers long (15-1/2 TO 18-1/2 miles). The rest is all two lane roads without a shoulder. Most people drive ok, but we have a few nuts like everyone else.

My son who now lives far north in Sweden says people up there drive 120-140 km (75- 86 MPH) in spite of the fact that there are moose, reindeer, and a host of other wildlife on the roads up there, most of which are also two lanes, but better than ours.

An interesting story from the east of Norway last week. A motorist hit a moose and the moose wound up in the drivers seat. The driver wasn't was suffered minor injuries from the broken windshield. Check the link to see a photo of it. *Don't forget to scroll further down in the link as there is a better picture there*. It is a shame to see such beautiful animal smashed up.

http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/artikkel.php?artid=10075786


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes , happens a lot . Lucky driver . Moose not so lucky .


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

happens tooo often :-(
he shuold be thankfull it only was a yung lightweight

Dennis


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Dennis , I am posting another video for you , since the other was blocked .

I want see if this Russian video is blocked in your country .

I am a big fan of Vitas , and after this I am sure you will be also , maybe…...: ) let me know .

!



!


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Part of me loved it and part of me was utterly appalled. I used to love riding my sportbike in the heart of New York City. I never rode at anywhere near the craziness level as this bozo, but I did have a certain leve of aggression.

These days, my bike lives in the country and only gets ridden in daylight. My biggest fear is hitting a deer. last summer I was driving in Sweden and a moose crossed the road. Compared to the deer, it looked to be as big as a battleship.

BTW, those of us who ride use the term "squid" (which raftermonkey did earlier) for guys like this. The reason is that that's what they end up looking like when smeared across the pavement.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bunkie :
even when driving in an 18 wheeler truck they looks like battleships 
and the bang when you hit them is nearly the same as when the battle ship makes fire with one tower 
did it with a truck years ago …. not funny

moment:
sorry but they ain´t my cup of thea ... too instudy performens lacked the sparkle that usualy
comes with lifeconcerts … 
no this vidio isn´t blocked yet 

Dennis


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

: ) strange huh ? That guy is a huge star in China . Freaky falsetto . They love him .

Bet he could break some glasses with that voice .


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)




----------

